# bank transfers



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

hi all
Can anyone tell me the best way to do a bank transfere and get the best exchange rate.......thinking of buying a vehicle in italy !


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

www.currencyfair.com

Ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

Transferwise, have used them several times and they are quick, and you get the best rate available at the time.


----------

